# sore around girth after hunting - girth recommendation?



## Kelpie (20 October 2013)

As title really...... I took my lad out for his first day's Autumn hunting and he was great all day but then when I checked him on the evening to brush down, etc, he was quite sore around his girth area - both sides and particularly higher up nearer where the girth would meet the saddle.  

So, I'm wondering if I need a change of girth?  I thought the one he had was quite well padded and should be fine but maybe not (unless it's not girth related but he's pulled a muscle or something?)?   Anyone got some good girth recommendations as a starting point to try?

Thanks!


----------



## McW (20 October 2013)

Could be coat change time for him, for about 3 weeks in autumn and spring my boys sides are covered in Vaseline to prevent rub marks from my legs from schooling. Give him a few days off and let it heal a bit then try the Vaseline route.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (21 October 2013)

Mine would always get really swollen around her girth area during her first season, a) you need to harden the girth area they wear them a lot longer than normal and seat won't help. The best one for my horse is the sheepskin lined professional choice with elastic both sides, but we have realised the most important thing for her if ride is over an hour long is elastic both sides, or when we went to the beach got away with no elastic, but I prefer elastic she just doesn't like it on one side.


----------



## Amymay (21 October 2013)

Are you using a material or leather girth?


----------



## Kelpie (21 October 2013)

Thank you kindly for the replies.  Yes, his coat is definitely changing at the moment - plus he is still fairly newly clipped, so that well might not have helped us.  

The girth we have at the moment is one of the padded neoprene ones.  Do you think leather would be better?


----------



## Kenzo (21 October 2013)

Girth galls by the sounds of it, specially after a recent clip, some horses are more sensitive than others, it may not of broken the skin and come out in a sore as such but it will be just as sore for the horse, better to rest the area for a few weeks then use a good thick quality sheep skin girth sleave and a large saddle cloth, Gold Lable Wonder gel will soothe the area in the meantime, if you rest it now it will save months of being out of the saddle further down the line if you don't.


----------



## turkana (22 October 2013)

Could it be a sweat rash? I have a horse who gets terrible sweat rash, the only way around it is to use a sheep skin girth sleeve & wash the sweat off as soon as possble, I also put cream on the area soon as it's dry.


----------



## Spot_On (22 October 2013)

I alway used a sheepskin cover over my girth once clipped/riding longer than normal. Always wash off girth area (girth and sheepskin cover) after hard work, also applied some vaseline on the worst areas the next day.


----------



## HashRouge (22 October 2013)

I can't use the neoprene girths for my horse as they always rub - she has quite fine hair and sensitive skin. I also struggle with leather girths! The best thing for her is a fabric girth with a sheepskin cover, although I have used neoprene girths with sheepskin covers too and that has been fine. Definitely try a good quality girth sleeve.


----------



## Happy Hunter (23 October 2013)

Second third and fouth the above suggestions - sounds like your horse has the begginings of girth sores.
Not a problem if considered and cared for.
Girth sleeve, Elastic ends and keep a good eye on it  - nice warm washes to get rid of sweat and mud after a good day.
I found a nice drop or two of lavender in the water made it pleasant for my girls.


----------



## Kelpie (23 October 2013)

Thank you for the replies, will definately buy a sheep skin cover then ..... Last night when I brushed him he did have a lot of flaky skin round the girth - like really bad dandruff .... I guess from rubbed skin? He was much less sensitive there though still a little grumpy so looks like I will need to scratch the idea of going to the opening meet on saturday though as said above hopefully I get him sorted now so no big problems later on....


----------



## turkana (23 October 2013)

It might also be worth trying an old fashioned string girth so the skin can breath, I've heard good things about stuben string girths for sensitive horses.
I got my sheep skin cover from equestrian clearance, it's lovely & soft, even my drama queen likes it & it has helped.


----------



## BWa (23 October 2013)

Second the Stubben Cord girth, very soft, nice a wide and easy to wash.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 October 2013)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			Mine would always get really swollen around her girth area during her first season, .
		
Click to expand...

The most likely reason for this is the girth being a tad tight - and then loosened too quickly at the end of the day!The golden rule is loosen the girth a hole when the huntsman blows for home, then at least another hole on the way back to transport.  We had a whipper-in who put two horses out of action for several days because this didn't sink in until I threatened him with a broken arm if it happened again!!  Girths with elastic inserts are also a contributing factor - it's too easy to get the girth a bit tight.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 October 2013)

Yep good point JG, but that's how I normally loosen off my girths, unless horse is still fairly sharp on way home. We seem to have got it right now, touch wood! Think she needed a while to get used to everything, it does tend to be that if she swells up anywhere she really does, but getting used to her now (going into her 3rd season) she actually seems better with the girth fairly tight. Think it's because there is no friction then and it rubbing against her if its loose somewhere, just prop a crazy idea of mine though.


----------



## Kelpie (24 October 2013)

Thanks again .... I have never used a string girth before - I always assumed they might pinch a bit but I guess not? 

And if its not a stupid question, if using a string girth would you still use the sheep skin cover?


----------



## BWa (24 October 2013)

The Stubben ones are not like the old string girths, it's cord and each piece is much wider and softer. I wouldn't use sheepskin with mine. Google them, they are only about £30 so probably less than a decent sheepskin girth sleeve.


----------



## EmmaB (24 October 2013)

I second a girth cover, sheepskin, or I have a prolite one which my horse who is usually girthy loves.


----------



## Kelpie (24 October 2013)

Great, thank you, will order one of the stubben string girths and give that a go 

He's totally back to normal today happily so hopefully just some sort of surface rubbing and will experiment with sheep skin over a plain girth and also the stubben string girth and see what suits him best for next time


----------



## sarah164 (5 November 2013)

I've just had that problem after my mares first days hunting. Not broken the skin but sores on both sides, nothing too serious but have been washing every day with salt and water/surgical spirit and gave her a few days off. Have just bought the shires anti chaff girth, wasn't very expensive so thought I'd give it a go, anyone tried one?


----------



## Tern (5 November 2013)

Get a nice long sheepskin cover so it reaches right up to where girth ends? If horse is not huge then the Shires ones come up quite big.


----------

